# ماذا عن الماجستير؟؟؟؟؟



## م احمد ابو درنه (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم....
انا خريج جديد(بكالوريوس هندسة طبية)
وارغب في تكملة دراستي نظرا لعدم وجود فرص عمل في بلدي( فلسطين)
ولكن السؤال:
ما هي مجالات الماجستير...ادارية او صيانة؟؟؟
واي مجال افضل؟


----------



## نور الزمان (15 فبراير 2008)

الحال من بعضه اخي فانا ايضا ابحث عن فرصة لاتمم بها دراسة الماجستير لان فرص العمل للخريجين الجدد قليلة جدا حيث انهم ايضا يطلبون سنوات من الخبرة و هي مشكلة كبيرة للخريجين الجدد فيا ريت يرحمونا شوي


----------



## tdm (15 فبراير 2008)

الله يعينا ويعين الجميع وإنشاء الله تفرج


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للرد وانشاءالله بتفرج عند كل الناس


----------



## lady moon (19 فبراير 2008)

اخي انا صار لي 2 سنة متخرجة واتمنى ادرس الماجستير بس ماكو (بالعراق)بس حاليا انا معيدة في هندسة الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (21 فبراير 2008)

بعين الله...
وشكرا على اهتمامكم بالموضوع


----------



## aeooby (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ايش رايكم نوفر على بعض الجهد فانا منذ فترة وانا قاعد ابحث في النت عن ماجستير وتكون التكاليف معقولة ومقدور عليها 
فاقتراحي ان كل واحد مثلا يفيدنا عن تجربته مع بلد معين او جامعة معينة 
في الحقيقة تجربتي كانت مع ماليزيا


----------



## meladej (23 فبراير 2008)

اخي جامعات ماليزيا مش كتير 

دور على جامعات في الدول الغربية


----------



## aeooby (26 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز صدقت جامعات ماليزيا قليله وما فيه الا جامعة um واحدة ونظام بحث فقط ويمكن السنة القادمة يفتحون بحث وكورسات 
ويا اخوان اريد فزعتكم اذا احد يعرف جامعة بريطانية او عربية كورسات وبحث سهلة 
واجراءت القبول ميسرة


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (26 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا....
الفكرة الي عندي جامعات المانيا لانها حسب علمي قوية بالهندسة
والدراسة هناك مجانا بس المعيشة غالية ...
وكمان هناك بتقدر تاخذ دورات طبية
بالنسبة لمليزيا انا كمان ما بشجع
وانشاالله خير...


----------



## aeooby (27 فبراير 2008)

اذا احد يقدر يفيدنا عن بريطانيا ونيوزيلند 
واخوكم مستعد يجيبكم بخصوص ماليزيا


----------



## alwali65 (28 فبراير 2008)

*عزالدين*

انا من السودان وادرس الهندسة الطبية في جامعة الجزيرة السنة الاخيرة وان شاء الله سوف اكمل دراستي بس محتاجة شوية اجتهاد من الخريج وعي حد علي ان المانيا هي الافضل بس امريكا كمان جيدة جدا والمعيشة اسهل والفرص اوسع واتمني للجميع التفوق لان بلادنا منتظرانا


----------



## aeooby (1 مارس 2008)

بالنسبة للسعودية لا يوجد بها ماجستير هندسة طبية


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (1 مارس 2008)

مرحبا اخواني....
كيفكم؟
بالنسبة لامريكيا كتير منيحة 
واذا صاححلك تطلع عليها ممتاز
بس انا درست موضوع المانيا لقيته بناسبني
على كل حال الماستر منيح وين ما كان...احسن من القعدة,,,


----------



## aeooby (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## المتزامن (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ... يوجد في ليبيا باكاديمية الدراسات , والله اخواني مشكورين جدا على روح التعاون ,


----------



## aeooby (16 مارس 2008)

الاخ المتزامن اذا ممكن تعطينا معلومات زيادة بخصوص الماجستير في ليبيا مثل 
مدة الدراسة التكاليف طريقة الدراسة بحث ولا كورسات مسموح للطلاب من خارج ليبيا


----------



## Eng Maryam (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
صراحة فرص العمل في الدول العربية قليلة جدا بالنسبة لمهندسين المعدات الطبية لأن مجالات العمل معظمها يا صيانة وهنا المستشفيات لا تشترط يكون خريج معدات طبية بل يكفي ان يكون خريج هندسة الكترونية و عند خبرة في مجال الأجهزة الطبية .المجال الأخر هو مجال sales و تتطلب مهارة في التسويق و الإقناع لذلك أنا فكرت أعمل ماجستير عام مش متخصص في الهندسة عشان أفتح قدامي مجالات عمل أوسع و ما أحدد نفسي بالهندسة
الماجستير الدارج هذي الأيام ادارة المشاريع ،الجودة،تدارة الأعمال أو الإدارة الهندسية .أتمنى أعرف وجهة نظركم


----------



## ودالخضر (22 مارس 2008)

*ماجستير هندسة طبية في السودان*

يوجد ماجستير هندسة طبية في السودان بالكورسات في جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا لكن علي حد علمي الفرصة متاحة ل 30 دارس فقط في هذه الدفعة علي ايدي مهندسين حايزين علي دكتوراة في الهندسة الطبية من جامعات المانية وماليزية


----------



## king_hamodye (23 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء 

ابراك للخريجين الجدد واقولهم الله يعطيكم العافية ويقويكم ـ لانه التخرج من الهندسة الطبية والله صعب ــ والله يعينك في البحث على وظيفة 

طبعا حالي لايفرق عنكم كتير 

صار لي سنة متخرج واشتغلت في شركة 5 شهور وسرقوا لي فلوسي وتركتهم 
والان ادور على وظيفة 

بس سؤالي هنا بالنسبة للدراسة في المانيا 
ممك تفيدونا عنها اكتر ؟؟؟

يعني اسم الجامعة ، التخصص ، عدد الساعات المطلوبة للتخرج ، التكاليف الدراسية والمعيشية ......


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 مارس 2008)

صديقي االعزيز احمد

هنالك مجالان للانسان في هذه الحياه 

الخبره والحصول عليها سهل 
والاستمرار في الدراسه وهو سهل ايضا

ولكن لا يوجد مبرر من عدم البحث عن الخبره , والقاء اللوم على ضعف وقله فرص العمل

وجميعنا نعيش هذه الظروف . 

اي بأمكانك البحث عن فرصه للعمل وعدم الانتظار في البيت اي بمعنى بأمكانك البقاء تحت التدريب والحصول على 

دورات واكتساب الخبرات يوما بعد يوم

ومواصله البحت عم فرصه للعمل او الدراسه.

اعتذر من الجميع الخبره وفرص العمل وفرص الدراسه تحتاج الى اكثر من الكلام

وانصح الجميع في البدايه بموالصلة البحث عن الخبره


----------



## ramez faiz (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز كلامك صحيح بخصوص فرص العمل في فلسطين اصلا معدومه لو اكن باستطاعت الذهاب الي مصر ودراسة الماجستير فافضل لك من المحاولة في اي جامعة غربية لان صدقني فرصة نجاحك في عبور الحدود الى تلك الدول للفلسطينيين صعبه جداااااااااااا الله يوفقك واذا استطعت انصحك بماجستير ادارة الاعمال mba اذا كنت تحب مجال الاداره والتسويق


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (27 أبريل 2009)

وليش ماشي بعيد يااخ احمد و انت ذكرت انك من فلسطين هناك جامعة القاهرة و هي جامعة معروفة و علي مستوي العالم وتمتلك دكاترة علي مستوي عالي من الكفاءة وتعتمد نظام الكورسات في السنة الاولي و نظام البحث في السنة الثانية لو دخلت موقع الجامعة الالكتروني ممكن تعرف اكثر


----------



## الطب الحياتي (28 أبريل 2009)

*ماجستير في ماليزيا ببلاش*



aeooby قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ايش رايكم نوفر على بعض الجهد فانا منذ فترة وانا قاعد ابحث في النت عن ماجستير وتكون التكاليف معقولة ومقدور عليها
> فاقتراحي ان كل واحد مثلا يفيدنا عن تجربته مع بلد معين او جامعة معينة
> في الحقيقة تجربتي كانت مع ماليزيا


 
عزيزي تجربتك كانت مع ماليزيا لكن ماليزيا افضل بلد لنا نحن العرب انا كذا زرت الجامعات الماليزية وخاصة جامعة الملاية التي فيها اختصاصنا وهذي السنة بدؤا بنظام الكورس والبحث والتكاليف قليلة وبلد جميل ممكن العيش فيه واللغة الدارجة الانكليزية اما هذي الدول المانيا وغيرها من الصعوبة الدخول اليها خاصة نحن العراقيين لكن هذه الجامعات اي اقصد الماليزية بدات تطلب شهادات التوفل بدرجات موازيو للجامعات الامريكية وبدات تطلب درجات معينة وفق نظام موجود حاليا لديهم هذا الكلام قبل شهر انا كنت في ماليزيا يعني جديد اما الجامعة الاخرى وهي التكنولوجية لكن المشكلة انها فقط بحث وتقريبا يكلف الدراسة والمعيشة في ماليزيا 15000$ واي سؤال انا مستعد للاجابة عليه بس انا لحد الان ما عارف ليه انتو ما تحبون الجامعات الكاليزية اريد السبب لو سمحتم حتى انها معترف بها بمنظمة اليونيسكو اي معترف بها عالميا 

تحياتي


----------



## biogenious (28 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبه للجامعات العربيه انا شايف جامعه القاهرة واحدة من الجاماعات المحترمه بالنسبه للهندسه طبيه وانا اخت تمهيدى من القاهرة والمواد والاساتذة على اعلى مستوى ليه مبتفكروش تجربوا فيها وبالنسبه للعيشه والتكلفه مناسبه


----------

